# Cover Letter contents from Spouse and Sponsor



## majambi (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi All,

As I am starting to get to the end of the visa application process, my attention is now turning towards the much mentioned cover letters. Though I cannot see any mention of this as a requirement, can anyone please advise if this is an absolute requirement? Would a visa application be rejected without one?

My wife and I have been living together since marriage 7 years ago, we have a son (British by descent) and so it seems a bit odd that we should have to write a cover letter each. Is there a guideline as to who should write the letter (if it is a requirement), and what should be the general outline? I supposed at a minimum just a list of the documents submitted is expected. Also, should the letter signature be witnessed or some other similar action?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not an absolute requirement but recommended.

Called letter of introduction (by applicant) and letter of sponsorship (by UK sponsor), each describes the relationship from the start, with significant events such as first meeting, engagement, marriage and future plans. You can mention factors that bring you closer together, such as shared interests, belief and philosophy. While the contents should broadly agree, don't copy from each other. The purpose of the letters is your opportunity to show that your relationship is genuine and durable. They are more important for first application for settlement visa, and less so for subsequent renewal or ILR application. Keep it reasonably brief, no longer than two sides of A4 or 1000 words.


----------

